# Bugatti Veyron 16:4



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

*Starting point*
BigPikle (Damon) and I stopped talking and turned towards the deep throated rumble approaching us. We stood there in awe, following a very early start, watching the Veyron approach up a cobbled mews in Central London. Although not the first time I'd seen a Veyron in the flesh, this particular colour combination really made the details of the shape stand out. It was a beauty.
We caught up with a friend and shared his excitement of a truly magical purchase. Following the car through quiet streets displayed the respect this vehicle can command, everybody up that early on a Sunday morning stopped, turned around and pointed. Even this part was pure excitement and really set the mood for the day. 
We soon arrived at the pre-arranged location for the detail, a private underground car park, which was accessed via my first trip in a car lift. 
The underground car park was complete with a full wash bay, with running water, a hot pressure washer, most of the Autosmart range and other equipment found in a quality valeting bay. However we'd brought enough equipment to only require running water and a power plug as we'd not wanted to fall short at the first hurdle.
The lighting wasn't studio quality, however the first few pictures gave us a clue to the potential after shots of this beast's evocative shape and the fun this day was going to be.

*Washing*
The car only bore a few hundred miles of road muck, but, as with all the following processes, the care and attention learnt by detailers would clearly be taken very seriously today.
Pre-foamed and rinsed twice using the Gilmore filled with a Dodo Juice Born to be Mild (BTBM) and Valet Pro PH Neutral snow foam mixture; this softened and removed the particulates dragging them down with the weight of foam falling. 
The remaining traffic film was removed using more BTBM with two grit guard buckets and Zymöl Sponges. During the rinse stage the level of protection currently present was found to be fading and poor.
A feel of the paintwork and a quick test with Bilt Hamber AutoClay Soft during this stage confirmed the absence of any bonded contaminants and we didn't feel claying would add anything to the process, only reduce our ever shortening time span.
The wheels, covering those huge carbon ceramic brake discs, were fully cleaned up using another bucket, more BTBM and many brushes. The PAX system and weight saving minimalist magnesium design of the wheels really make the inner rim interesting to work on.
Drying then took place using Sonus Der Wunder towels this extended over the bodywork, vents, glass, shuts and wheels. A few glances and shots at this point showed the car had been looked after to this point in its life.

*Evaluation*
The bodywork was then visually examined by the light of a Brinkman for evidence of swirl marks and scratches. The paintwork was almost flawless, only one stone chip type nick in the clear coat and an apparent indent into the clear coat like something may have lent on it during curing. These marks were examined using the laptop and microscope which showed them not to breach the outer surface, other quick examinations also showed up the depth of flake in the multiple clear layers.
Paint depths were generous over the carbon and aluminum body panels probably the consequence of multiple layers of coloured and flecked clear coat topped with a generous layer of clear. All of which generated the most subtle pearlessence that both the cream and baby blue exhibited without a trace of orange peel on the surface or between the layers. A true sign of a manufacturer correctly presenting a vehicle finish.

*Surface preparation*
Clearly striking out the rotary and any form of polish would only have removed unnecessary clear coat at this point, some would argue a light finishing polish "might" have added to the gloss, but standing in front of that car on the day knowing it would be a regularly used car, we'd say preservation was the better option. A test panel may have detracted from the overall aim for the exterior with the time that we had, when you see the finish we achieved I'm sure you will agree with us.
The Flex 3401 was brought out and a Sonus SFX 2 pad along with Zaino ZAIO. A meter reading confirmed the garage was at 85% humidity and we had concerns over the Zaino curing in such a damp environment. A test panel was set out while we tidied the wash equipment away. Curing time was a little extended, but did fully occur and we felt we would get the rest of the intended process completed in the remaining available time we had. The Flex applied AIO was then worked across the cars bodywork, Damon and I sharing the machine work and we all buffed residue when curing had taken place using Dominique France Concours towels. Zaino AIO was applied by hand to all the areas the machine couldn't safely reach, including all panel edges, bonnet (boot area) and door shuts and under the huge rear spoiler/airbrake. Wheels were prepped with Swissvax cleaner fluid.

*Protection*
The light bright pearlessence paint finishes were then further emphasized with a few thin layers of Zaino Z2 enhanced with ZFX curing accelerant and then buffed off again using super fluffy alpine fibre towels. I'd been saving the DF towels for a big Zaino application and although they go against current mf convention they worked perfectly with the Zaino system, Sal was right.
Curing times were increased a little due to the underground damp location but the Zaino behaved beautifully and left the signature bright finish.
Wheels were treated to Swissvax Autobahn applied by hand to everywhere we could reach, and left to bond for 30 mins before being buffed off to a beautiful shine.

*Interior*
The interior brief was to look to remove some denim jean die transfer from the cream leather without compromising the surface finish and some scuff marks that have appeared on the Alcantara door sills. 


*Alcantara - *After much research and speaking to the manufacturer, importer and many suppliers, I stuck with the manufacturers only approved cleaning method on the Alcantara, warm slightly damp terry towels to lightly pad the finish never making it wet, which removed 80% of the marking but didn't risk damaging the pile or delaminating the delicate finish. By agreement of the owner we will try the next stage up on the next visit.

*Leather - *Using the bespoke car care kit for LTT, the fresh die transfer was successfully removed from the seats without any harsh cleaning chemicals; the success of this process was highlighted in a separate post which can be found here. The protecting fluid was then added to further inhibit the potential damage caused by reoccurrence of die transfer. This process was then repeated on all leather surfaces.

*Carpet - *The car was then vacuumed out thoroughly, however time and the owner's potential intention to immediately use the car ruled out a full wet vacuum on this occasion.

*Finishing *
Glass was wiped over inside and out using AG fast glass. 
Tyres were dressed with Swissvax Pneu using a Swissvax Pneu brush and buffed to a natural shine.
The centre exit exhaust (the others are black) was polished to a great luster using Briliant stage 2 chrome and hot environment metal polish.

The whole detail can viewed in this 2 minute montage of the day

http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l3/epoch_02/Veyron/?action=view&current=VeyronTimelapse.flv


If you've read this far, it's only fair you share in what we all stood back and were greeted with.

Enjoy





































































































Many thanks are extended to TJ for the call, help & involvement (yes we did have him working at every stage) and the whole day. 

Also thanks to my co detailer on the day Damon, especially for the good banter during the car journey and the excellent photography you see above.

Over to you; your thoughts, questions and comments please on the process, photography and post style are all welcomed and appreciated, 

I obviously really enjoyed this one


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

just in time... got a brew and relaxed.. now for a bloody good read


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

looking good jon. i'd have licked it clean myself.lol.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like you had a really good time it looks stunning good work guys


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Gawd not another 'bloody' Veyron 

Seriously though guys top, top job and stunning motor! :argie:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Love the Benny Hill without the girls Video. Great job gents on a stunning car. Don't think I'd buy one in 90's Corsa blue tho!

thanks for sharing.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Superb effort guys.

I enjoyed reading that one:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks for the write up Jon - brings back very good memories of a superb day :thumb:

The timelapse was an extra bit of fun for the day, with >630 pictures taken and combined into that little montage. Good fun to do and something I will now be using on more details where possible. It looks amazing at higher resolution


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Cracking write up and detail. Just the thought of doing something like that makes me clench the ol' buttocks


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

dribble


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

loving the post style Epoch, great report.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Brings a smile to the face, top job gentlemen!


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Great stuff gents, stunning car. Been waiting for this writeup all week. 



Bigpikle said:


> It looks amazing at higher resolution


I'd love to see that. I like the time lapse, but it's a bit small and fast moving for my eyes.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Fabulous Jon, and Damon, you know I share your appreciation and admiration for what is a staggering piece of engineering. 

Great write up, eloquently written.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome. It is fantastic to read about your exploits - and those of Paul at ShineOn - with regard to these fantastic machines.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

beautiful,


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks all for you comments



spitfire said:


> Cracking write up and detail. Just the thought of doing something like that makes me clench the ol' buttocks





rubbishboy said:


> Great stuff gents, stunning car. Been waiting for this writeup all week.
> 
> I'd love to see that. I like the time lapse, but it's a bit small and fast moving for my eyes.


Damon will do the technical and I'll speak to the owner for approval :thumb:



Shine On said:


> Fabulous Jon, and Damon, you know I share your appreciation and admiration for what is a staggering piece of engineering.
> 
> Great write up, eloquently written.


Thanks Paul, Agreed a truely awsome piece of engineering and the fact it still feels so quality rather than race car.



Dodo Factory said:


> Awesome. It is fantastic to read about your exploits - and those of Paul at ShineOn - with regard to these fantastic machines.


Like Buses, Three Veyrons on DW now pretty impressive i'd say


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Like Buses, Three Veyrons on DW now pretty impressive i'd say


Agree - I think it says a lot about the people (the pros) who frequent this forum that they get to work on cars like these. Well done lads :thumb:

Some great photos there Damon - that last one is desktop wallpaper material.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

parish said:


> Agree - I think it says a lot about the people (the pros) who frequent this forum that they get to work on cars like these. Well done lads :thumb:
> 
> Some great photos there Damon - that last one is desktop wallpaper material.


Only one regular posting Pro has posted a Veyron to my knowledge

Paul Shine On

I suspect many other have worked on such exotica BUT client confidentiality prohibits posting.

The last picture is destined for my garage wall


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

What an awesome car, colour scheme and detail! 

Tremendous work from the two of you and a detail that I'm sure you'll get a lot of pleasure from for a very long time. 

Alan W


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Great work guys.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow!!!!! What a car!!

Absolutely love the colour scheme

Looks beautiful mate.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning guys :thumb:

Jealous as a jealous man can be ,love the time lapse Damon. Can you do one at half speed next time, would have liked to see a bit more of the process.

Loved what you achieved with the interior and I must say it does look fantastic in the finished pics. 

How come no sound of it, very disappointed in you both for keeping that to yourself :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Superb chaps :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Stunning guys :thumb:
> 
> Jealous as a jealous man can be ,love the time lapse Damon. Can you do one at half speed next time, would have liked to see a bit more of the process.
> 
> ...


I can speed it up or slow it down as you request 

That one is 15 frames per second, or it does drag on a bit


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous Car:argie: superb finish and work


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Amazing, the photography is superb.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Only one regular posting Pro has posted a Veyron to my knowledge
> 
> Paul Shine On


Ah, no offence to Paul and the other pros, but I had you down as a pro  

Either way, top quality work :thumb:



Epoch said:


> I suspect many other have worked on such exotica BUT client confidentiality prohibits posting.


I don't doubt it.



Epoch said:


> The last picture is destined for my garage wall


Damon, any chance you'd be prepared to post a link (or PM it) to a larger version of that pic?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

parish said:


> Damon, any chance you'd be prepared to post a link (or PM it) to a larger version of that pic?


Pm sent


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:argie: stunning


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

cracking work, i have a question though.

I know i shouldn't mention this as it could be "advertising" (saying that i coild have completely the wrong end of the stick) but i was under the impression that L200 and Epoch were running a detailing business, so i'm just wondering why the new arrangement and no L200?

As said i could have this all **** about face.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

WOW how did you get any work done?? I would have just sat and looked at it all day long............:lol::thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> As said i could have this all **** about face.


You have! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> cracking work, i have a question though.
> 
> I know i shouldn't mention this as it could be "advertising" (saying that i coild have completely the wrong end of the stick) but i was under the impression that L200 and Epoch were running a detailing business, so i'm just wondering why the new arrangement and no L200?
> 
> As said i could have this all **** about face.


Hahah,

Nah Epoch works for his good friend L200 Steve during the week doing something completly different and we happen to share a hobby (before Steve hung up his Metabo anyway) and it's how we first met.

Steve and Johnnyopolis were both due to come on this one, but due to a delay in collecting the car both had other commitments last Sunday that they couldn't get away from. That's not to say they aren't both coming on some other great adventures soon


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Hahah,
> 
> Nah Epoch works for his good friend L200 Steve during the week doing something completly different and we happen to share a hobby (before Steve hung up his Metabo anyway) and it's how we first met.
> 
> Steve and Johnnyopolis were both due to come on this one, but due to a delay in collecting the car both had other commitments last Sunday that they couldn't get away from. That's not to say they aren't both coming on some other great adventures soon


ah, cheers for clearing that up. I look forward to future adventures.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Hahah,
> 
> Nah Epoch works for his good friend L200 Steve during the week doing something completly different and we happen to share a hobby (before Steve hung up his Metabo anyway) and it's how we first met.


As rmorgan said, thanks for the clarification - I guess it's the same reason I had you down as a pro


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

parish said:


> As rmorgan said, thanks for the clarification - I guess it's the same reason I had you down as a pro


glad i'm not the only one who was confused!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

He is a pro - the standard of work and how Jon conducts himself earns him that title (and I'm talking the bigger picture, not just an internet title).


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Shine On said:


> He is a pro - the standard of work and how Jon conducts himself earns him that title (and I'm talking the bigger picture, not just an internet title).


I don't think anyone was questioning his work or if he was professional, we just were under the mistaken impression that he was a full time pro with steve, and it turns out he just does it professionally on the weekends and works with steve bu not as a detailer in the week.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I know that Rhys. It just was my compliment to Jon because he and Damon have obviously earned the right to work on that car. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Shine On said:


> I know that Rhys. It just was my compliment to Jon because he and Damon have obviously earned the right to work on that car. Nothing more, nothing less.


Fair enough i just wanted to make clear that my first comment was pure curiosity and that i wasn't in any way trying to knock the excellent work they've done. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very very nice gent's well done, really like the write up style & logo'd pictures 

Regards
Baz


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks to Damon's image processing prowess i have now updated the timelapse to a better quality version.

Enjoy


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking job there boys... very nice indeedie.. would hate to have to look after that interior though!!!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top job and lovely car


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice E21 3 series i spy :lol: 


Just kidding guys, great work and good choice of LSP  and loving the pics & the time lapse, even though it did pause while buffering on someones builder bum!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning !!!! excellent write up and finish achieved, green with envy.:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Much higher quality video now guys! Nice one! :thumb:

Didn't notice the dog before! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Loving the new time lapse chaps. :thumb:


----------



## pauld (Mar 14, 2008)

stunning work there lads


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> Loving the new time lapse chaps. :thumb:


Glad you like it. The hi-res version is a longer download but retains much more detail.

I'm glad people seem to like the way the timelapse works. I saw it on a Gtechniq detail and was inspired, so glad its not just me


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

What a car, and a great job.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

A beautiful car, a detail shared with mates and some fantastic photography.

One hell of a day, well done all:thumb:

If your ever short of man power........


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Well done to all involved.

:thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Jon, Damon......*Beautiful!!!* :argie::argie:

Really really like the write up style, keep it up! :thumb::wave:


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

thats one of the most enjoyable write ups ive gone thru for a long time.you really do have a great way of telling a story amongst the actual details.talented stuff.

pics were spot on but loved the fast motion montage vid.i was hoping this is what you meant before i opened it,and bang! it was.

all in all that was a visual pleasure to go thru.thanks for making it so and keep up the good work


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

*retrieves jaw from carpet* simply stunning, thank you so much for sharing :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Just stunning :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

tbops said:


> That dog is a legend among detailing circles!


Your not wrong TJ

Louie is all over the t'interweb, you'll have to keep him on a lead when he's out in London incase he gets recognised 

Speak soon :wave:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

amazing stuff! stunning car and as always an excellent write up


----------



## Dave J (Sep 3, 2006)

Awesome - love the timelapse photography!
Even given a Veyron in the frame, I'd love to know more about the E21 BMW in the shot! These days I think that is as rare as a Veyron...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dave J said:


> Awesome - love the timelapse photography!
> Even given a Veyron in the frame, I'd love to know more about the E21 BMW in the shot! These days I think that is as rare as a Veyron...


Yep had a look at the BM while i was there cracking example

I wonder?


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

amazin, great work fellas


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Porn


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Seriously seriously cool.......

Interesting to see the timelapse.

Thanks for the post guys.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

awsome mate,

simple awsome :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm so so jealous, 2nd Veyron on DW this week! Great work, keep it up!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

What a car! What a write up! What a day you guys had! Stunning!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nope, I've tried but nobody will lend me the money for one


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

you inspired me mate :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=93246

not quite the same standerd of car mind :wall:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

nicp2007 said:


> you inspired me mate :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=93246
> 
> not quite the same standerd of car mind :wall:


lol Thanks

It's not the quality of the metal on here. It's the standard of work (well it should be...)


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Nope, I've tried but nobody will lend me the money for one


That's a shame Jon, maybe we can have a whip round for you. I've just had a root around the back of my sofa for you. Found 62p, 3 lego bricks, a miniature light sabre and a moldy coco shreddie, if that's any good. I know it's not much but it's a start.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

rubbishboy said:


> That's a shame Jon, maybe we can have a whip round for you. I've just had a root around the back of my sofa for you. Found 62p, 3 lego bricks, a miniature light sabre and a moldy coco shreddie, if that's any good. I know it's not much but it's a start.


Thanks Ben,

Are you sure that's a Coco Shreddie?

However i'll take the rest


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Thanks Ben,
> 
> Are you sure that's a Coco Shreddie?
> 
> However i'll take the rest


Yep, certainly tasted like one any way.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Epoch said:


> lol Thanks
> 
> It's not the quality of the metal on here. It's the standard of work (well it should be...)


thanks :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

rubbishboy said:


> Yep, certainly tasted like one any way.


 You ate it before i declined your generous offer :doublesho


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Epoch said:


> You ate it before i declined your generous offer :doublesho


Sorry mate had to check it's authenticity. There's still half left though. :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

huh, sooo nice! great read matie :thumb:

if i were to have even been in the same room as one i would have just stood there and drooled all day! :argie:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

magpie197 said:


> huh, sooo nice! great read matie :thumb:
> 
> if i were to have even been in the same room as one i would have just stood there and drooled all day! :argie:


The timelapse did start after much drooling (and after the foam layer i think). Saved me drooling on camera.

EDIT before any wash bit BUT after much drooling


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Epic!


----------

